# Gettin started



## Big Time Plow (Nov 18, 2003)

Could use all the helpful info some of you might have on pricing and insurance. if i should be a llc or a corp.


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

http://www.bizfilings.com/learning/comparison.htm

This site will give you an idea on the dfferences between the two.


----------

